# Dual units running in tandem



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Silly question..
I have two birds (899ci) running off the ethernet. 
Do you have a separate battery for each unit? How do you run two units from the console?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

one battery is enough to run both units. both units have to have a power plug and a transducer to one unit. the ethernet cable goes between the units. dont know about side scan with the birds.


----------

